
Google Android Phone Codes  - dwynings
http://www.nexusoneforum.net/forum/nexus-one-general-discussion/6272-google-android-phone-codes.html#post53602
======
ydant
These launch a special intent type android.provider.Telephony.SECRET_CODE. You
can define your own in your apps by registering the appropriate intent filter.

It's just a way to allow an action access without explicitly putting an icon
in the launcher.

This website has a little more information on it:
<http://android.amberfog.com/?p=422> I imagine there are a lot more that could
be discovered by scanning through the various manifest.xmls for the system
apps.

------
mehta
Pretty interesting but just a note that these codes might not be same across
versions and hence not to be tried on your current phone(Imagine resetting
everything while trying to launch some test :)).

